
A tarot deck inspired by the pioneering women of STEM - allanlasser
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nadja/women-of-science-tarot-deck
======
anonlastname
The fools who buy this would probably buy anything if you tell them it's for
feminism. This is one of the worst examples of a kickstarter I've ever seen.

~~~
dang
Please don't post like this to Hacker News. This is a site for curiosity, not
bile.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
mcat
Looking forward to a deck for myself and giving one to my niece!

